
Apple's Startup Culture - sinzone
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/jun2010/id20100610_525759.htm
======
marze
If you listen to the whole interview, you hear that when Jobs was asked about
supporting Flash, he said they had to pick carefully which technologies to
support because they didn't have the resources to just support everything,
like other firms.

This is the CEO of a company worth $1/4T that has something like $40B cash on
hand. It seems like the underdog startup culture is really internalized at
Apple, all the way to the top.

I suspect one of the reason that firms led by their founder lead in their
markets is that the founder has often spent a lot of time poor or cash
strapped and is very careful about not wasting money.

------
vilda
Steve Jobs is great in marketing. Since startups makes great things, it
doesn't hurt to tag myself as a startup.

~~~
ugh
That’s a really bad article, failing at the fundamental task of putting the
quote into the context it was said in.

Jobs was asked what he does all day and how Apple is run. He answered that
Apple is sort of run like a startup. To expand on that he said that Apple is
great at forming teams, he implied that they have flat hierarchies and he said
that he meets with those teams, listens to ideas and brings in his own and has
discussions and arguments. (Asked whether people dare to disagree with him he
answered “Of course!” and said that the best wouldn’t work for you if they
couldn’t disagree with you.)

It wasn’t just a one-line marketing thing. You can certainly argue whether you
really believe that Apple works like that on the inside or whether you think
that what Steve Jobs outlined here is “like Startups work”.

